# kainpj 2019 Lawn Journal - Mullet Lawn



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Starting this journal a little late but here goes:


*Fall of 2018*
I reno-ed a small area of about 300ft² with Lesco Premium Athletic from my local SiteOne.

*May*
Started toying with the idea of going reel low and decided I'd go for it. Going to go low in front and keep it long in back. Have a few spots of clumping fescue in the back and a contractor's mix was planted back there. Was hoping to reno that this Fall but out of town obligations have delayed that until next year.

*End of June*
Bought a McLane GreensMower for a great price and cleaned it up and brought it to my local Golf shop to be ground. Could use a new bed knife; however, for the price I bought the mower its worth it.

*July 17*
Used the reel mower for the first time. My reno-ed areas have always been mowed at 1.75" and lowering them to 1" with the reel went pretty well.





Tried another spot on more established areas I've typically cut at 3.5" (lowered to 1.75" this year). And it looks pretty rough



Had some confidence instilled in me by a few members here and going to go for it. Guide on going reel low

*Future*
Plan to use a spoon feeding method using ammonium sulfate at about .25lbs/M every week on the reel cut areas to really promote growth both vertically and horizontally. Thinking this may last about 3 weeks. Will also put down a scheduled Sulfate of Potash application at 2lbs/M. My thoughts are that the spoon feeding will help things green up a bit faster and not look like junk for quite as long. Will mow as often as I can, hoping for at least every other day. Holding off on PGR right now until grass gets used to low cut.

Excited to provide future updates!


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Reel mowed 2 - 6' long stripes with reel mower at 1" in more established areas. Going to use those as test plots in that area. Applied some AMS and will be mowing as often as I can.

Newer areas I dethatched, mowed again, and applied .4lbs/M AMS.

Son says "it's so cute now!"...not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Adjusted reel on mower to cut paper again today. Likely going to need to buy new bed knife soon.

Had enough rain not to supplement irrigation. 110 with heat index yesterday so ran zones for a few minutes to cool things off at noon and 5p.

Detached yesterday with a groundskeeper rake and been mowing daily.

Going to grab some liquid fert on Monday and apply a heavy dose of humic.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

kainpj said:


> Adjusted reel on mower to cut paper again today. Likely going to need to buy new bed knife soon.
> 
> Had enough rain not to supplement irrigation. 110 with heat index yesterday so ran zones for a few minutes to cool things off at noon and 5p.
> 
> ...


I could hear the grass scream on that last picture lol. Glad you're updating the journal regularly!


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

Mow from this afternoon.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> kainpj said:
> 
> 
> > Adjusted reel on mower to cut paper again today. Likely going to need to buy new bed knife soon.
> ...


Its painful to look at everyday.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

1 week update. Not seeing much progress and dealing with fungus. Trying to decide if fungus is melting out or brown patch or both.

Applied another .4lbs N/M along with 3oz RGS.

2lbs SOP going down tomorrow.


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

kainpj said:


> 1 week update. Not seeing much progress and dealing with fungus. Trying to decide if fungus is melting out or brown patch or both.
> 
> Applied another .4lbs N/M along with 3oz RGS.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is your lawn doing any better with the mild weather we've had lately?


----------



## kainpj (May 9, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> Is your lawn doing any better with the mild weather we've had lately?


Unfortunately not, I gave up on the one test spot I had done in my more established lawn. It was hardly hanging on. Its in a more shady area so I'm questioning if a previous owner of the home planted fescues in there.

Not sure what's going on in the newly seeded areas (last year) but there are spots that are pretty decent and green and spots that are all brown and wilted right next to each other. I've been battling a little fungus as well. Put down azoxystrobin about a week ago to try to combat that and will try cutting short again when the disease is gone.



Closeups are of above green and brown areas


----------

